# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Micro-Box Team Products تحديثات :  16 June 2011 - Micro-Box AIO V2.0.1.6 - HTC HOT UPDATE! FLASHER !!

## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

*16 June 2011 - Micro-Box AIO V2.0.1.6 - HTC HOT UPDATE! FLASHER !!* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Added flashing firmware support and big pack of flash files for: *   *- HTC Desire-Bravo 
- HTC Wildfire-Buzz
- HTC Tattoo-Click 
- HTC Legend 
- HTC Hero*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *12 Go of Flash !!*   
HTC Desire-Bravo (PB9920000) : RUU_Bravo_Fastweb_IT_1.15.1600.5_Radio_32.30.00.28  U_4.05.00.11_rel_121996.mbf
HTC Desire-Bravo (PB9920000) : RUU_Bravo_Froyo_HTC_ARA_2.32.415.3_Radio_32.49.00.  32U_5.11.05.27_release_157343_signed.mbf
HTC Desire-Bravo (PB9920000) : RUU_Bravo_Froyo_HTC_WWE_2.09.405.8_Radio_32.43.00.  32U_5.09.00.20_release_140022_signed.mbf
HTC Desire-Bravo (PB9920000) : RUU_Bravo_Froyo_HTC_WWE_2.10.405.2_R_Radio_32.44.0  0.32U_5.09.05.30_2_release_142828_signed.mbf
HTC Desire-Bravo (PB9920000) : RUU_Bravo_Froyo_HTC_WWE_2.29.405.2_Radio_32.49.00.  32U_5.11.05.27_release_151783_signed.mbf
HTC Desire-Bravo (PB9920000) : RUU_Bravo_Froyo_HTC_WWE_2.29.405.5_Radio_32.49.00.  32U_5.11.05.27_release_159811_signed.mbf
HTC Desire-Bravo (PB9920000) : RUU_Bravo_Froyo_O2_UK_2.14.207.1_Radio_32.44.00.32  U_5.09.05.30_2_release_144166_signed.mbf
HTC Desire-Bravo (PB9920000) : RUU_Bravo_Froyo_TMO_AT_2.12.112.1_Radio_32.46.00.3  2U_5.10.05.17_2_release_143754_signed.mbf
HTC Desire-Bravo (PB9920000) : RUU_Bravo_Froyo_Vodafone_UK_2.33.161.2_Radio_32.49  .00.32U_5.11.05.27_release_157522_signed.mbf
HTC Desire-Bravo (PB9920000) : RUU_Bravo_H3G_UK_1.20.771.3_Radio_32.36.00.28U_4.0  6.00.02_2_release_124822.mbf
HTC Desire-Bravo (PB9920000) : RUU_Bravo_H3G_UK_1.22.771.1_Radio_32.36.00.28U_4.0  6.00.02_2_release_127568_signed.mbf
HTC Desire-Bravo (PB9920000) : RUU_Bravo_HTC_ARA_1.30.415.3_T_Radio_32.41.00.32U_  4.08.00.09_release_139993_signed.mbf
HTC Desire-Bravo (PB9920000) : RUU_Bravo_HTC_Egypt_1.30.466.1_Radio_32.41.00.32U_  4.08.00.09_release_140672_signed.mbf
HTC Desire-Bravo (PB9920000) : RUU_Bravo_HTC_Europe_1.15.405.1_Radio_32.30.00.28U  _4.05.00.11_release_121684.mbf
HTC Desire-Bravo (PB9920000) : RUU_Bravo_HTC_Europe_1.15.405.3_Radio_32.30.00.28U  _4.05.00.11_release_121865.mbf
HTC Desire-Bravo (PB9920000) : RUU_Bravo_HTC_WWE_1.15.405.4_Radio_32.30.00.28U_4.  05.00.11_release_122704.mbf
HTC Desire-Bravo (PB9920000) : RUU_Bravo_HTC_WWE_1.21.405.2_Radio_32.36.00.28U_4.  06.00.02_2_release_126984_signed.mbf
HTC Desire-Bravo (PB9920000) : RUU_Bravo_HTC_WWE_1.21.405.2_T2_Radio_32.41.00.32U  _4.08.00.09_release_137222_signed.mbf
HTC Desire-Bravo (PB9920000) : RUU_Bravo_O2_UK_1.20.207.1_Radio_32.36.00.28U_4.06  .00.02_2_release_124865.mbf
HTC Desire-Bravo (PB9920000) : RUU_Bravo_SKT_KR_1.19.911.4_R_Radio_32.36.00.28U_4  .06.00.02_2_release_124410.mbf
HTC Desire-Bravo (PB9920000) : RUU_Bravo_SoftBank_JP_1.18.762.2_Radio_32.34.00.28  U_4.05.00.30_2_rel_123706.mbf
HTC Desire-Bravo (PB9920000) : RUU_Bravo_SoftBank_JP_1.18.762.7_Radio_32.34.00.28  U_4.05.00.30_2_release_128910_signed.mbf
HTC Desire-Bravo (PB9920000) : RUU_Bravo_SoftBank_JP_1.18.762.7_T2_Radio_32.41.00  .32U_4.08.00.09_release_137204_signed.mbf
HTC Desire-Bravo (PB9920000) : RUU_Bravo_TMO_UK_1.15.110.11_Radio_32.30.00.28U_4.  05.00.11_release_122755.mbf
HTC Desire-Bravo (PB9920000) : RUU_Bravo_TMO_UK_1.21.110.4_Radio_32.36.00.28U_4.0  6.00.02_2_release_127570_signed.mbf
HTC Desire-Bravo (PB9920000) : RUU_Bravo_Virgin_Mobile_1.23.351.1_Radio_32.36.00.  28U_4.06.00.02_2_release_128941_signed.mbf
HTC Desire-Bravo (PB9920000) : RUU_Bravo_Vodafone_FR_1.21.163.2_Radio_32.37.00.32  U_4.06.00.16_2_release_126985_signed.mbf
HTC Desire-Bravo (PB9920000) : RUU_Bravo_Vodafone_UK_1.19.161.5_Radio_32.36.00.28  U_4.06.00.02_2_release_126338_signed.mbf 
HTC Hero (HERO10000) : RUU_Hero_Chunghwa_3.31.751.1_R_Radio_63.18.55.06O_  6.35.15.01_release_signed.mbf
HTC Hero (HERO10000) : RUU_Hero_Chunghwa_3.31.751.1_R2_Radio_63.18.55.06O  _6.35.15.01_release_signed.mbf
HTC Hero (HERO10000) : RUU_Hero_H3G_UK_2.73.771.73_release_signed_NoDrive  r.mbf
HTC Hero (HERO10000) : RUU_Hero_H3G_UK_3.35.771.1_Radio_63.18.55.06P_6.35  .15.14_release_134139_signed.mbf
HTC Hero (HERO10000) : RUU_Hero_hTC_Asia_AUS_3.39.710.1_Radio_63.18.55.06  P_6.35.15.14_release_136389_signed.mbf
HTC Hero (HERO10000) : RUU_Hero_hTC_Asia_HK_WWE_3.34.721.1_R_Radio_63.18.  55.06P_6.35.15.14_release_signed.mbf
HTC Hero (HERO10000) : RUU_Hero_hTC_Asia_India_3.31.720.2_R_Radio_63.18.5  5.06O_6.35.15.01_release_signed.mbf
HTC Hero (HERO10000) : RUU_Hero_HTC_Asia_SEA_WWE_2.73.728.5_release_signe  d_NoDriver.mbf
HTC Hero (HERO10000) : RUU_Hero_HTC_RUS_2.73.411.17_release_signed_NoDriv  er.mbf
HTC Hero (HERO10000) : RUU_Hero_HTC_RUS_2.73.411.5_release_signed_NoDrive  r.mbf
HTC Hero (HERO10000) : RUU_Hero_HTC_RUS_3.32.411.1_R_Radio_63.18.55.06P_6  .35.15.14_release_signed.mbf
HTC Hero (HERO10000) : RUU_Hero_HTC_WWE_1.76.405.1_R3_WWE_release_signed_  NoDriver.mbf
HTC Hero (HERO10000) : RUU_Hero_HTC_WWE_1.76.405.6_WWE_release_signed_NoD  river.mbf
HTC Hero (HERO10000) : RUU_Hero_HTC_WWE_2.73.405.38_WWE_release_signed_No  Driver.mbf
HTC Hero (HERO10000) : RUU_Hero_HTC_WWE_2.73.405.5_WWE_release_signed_NoD  river.mbf
HTC Hero (HERO10000) : RUU_Hero_HTC_WWE_2.73.405.61_WWE_test_signed_NoDri  ver.mbf
HTC Hero (HERO10000) : RUU_Hero_HTC_WWE_2.73.405.66_WWE_release_signed_No  Driver.mbf
HTC Hero (HERO10000) : RUU_Hero_HTC_WWE_2.73.405.66_WWE_test_signed_NoDri  ver.mbf
HTC Hero (HERO10000) : RUU_Hero_HTC_WWE_3.32.405.1_R_Radio_63.18.55.06P_6  .35.15.11_release_signed.mbf
HTC Hero (HERO10000) : RUU_Hero_Orange_BE_2.73.66.5_release_signed_NoDriv  er.mbf
HTC Hero (HERO10000) : RUU_Hero_Orange_FR-B2B_3.40.73.2_Radio_63.18.55.06P_6.35.15.14_releas  e_142740_signed.mbf
HTC Hero (HERO10000) : RUU_Hero_Orange_UK_2.73.61.5_release_signed_NoDriv  er.mbf
HTC Hero (HERO10000) : RUU_Hero_Orange_UK_2.73.61.66_release_signed_NoDri  ver.mbf
HTC Hero (HERO10000) : RUU_Hero_T-Mobile_DE_2.73.111.26_release_signed_NoDriver.mbf
HTC Hero (HERO10000) : RUU_Hero_T-Mobile_UK_2.73.110.26_R_release_signed_NoDriver.mb  f
HTC Hero (HERO10000) : RUU_Hero_T-Mobile_UK_2.73.110.26_release_signed_NoDriver.mbf 
HTC Legend (PB7610000) : RUU_Legend_Froyo_S_HTC_ARA_3.30.415.6_Radio_47.51.  35.17_7.13.35.05_release_168871_signed.mbf
HTC Legend (PB7610000) : RUU_Legend_Froyo_S_HTC_WWE_3.15.405.3_Radio_47.51.  35.17_7.13.35.05_release_160328_signed.mbf
HTC Legend (PB7610000) : RUU_Legend_Froyo_S_Vodafone_AU_3.15.178.3_Radio_47  .51.35.17_7.13.35.05_release_160428_signed.mbf
HTC Legend (PB7610000) : RUU_Legend_Froyo_S_Vodafone_FR_3.14.163.1_Radio_47  .51.35.17_7.13.35.05_release_156976_signed.mbf
HTC Legend (PB7610000) : RUU_Legend_HTC_WWE_1.23.405.1_Radio_47.26.35.04_7.  05.35.26L_release_120393_signed.mbf
HTC Legend (PB7610000) : RUU_Legend_HTC_WWE_1.31.405.5_R_Radio_47.26.35.04_  7.05.35.26L_release_126592_signed.mbf
HTC Legend (PB7610000) : RUU_Legend_HTC_WWE_2.03.405.3_Radio_47.39.35.09_7.  08.35.21_release_130330_signed.mbf
HTC Legend (PB7610000) : RUU_Legend_Vodafone_FR_1.32.163.2_Radio_47.26.35.0  4_7.05.35.26L_release_126583_signed.mbf 
HTC Tattoo-Click (CLIC10000) : RUU Click HTC WWE 1.56.405.1 WWE signed NoDriver.mbf
HTC Tattoo-Click (CLIC10000) : RUU Click HTC WWE 1.63.405.1 WWE test signed NoDriver.mbf
HTC Tattoo-Click (CLIC10000) : RUU Click HTC WWE 1.65.405.1 WWE release_signed_NoDriver.mbf
HTC Tattoo-Click (CLIC10000) : RUU Click HTC WWE 1.67.405.6 WWE release signed NoDriver.mbf
HTC Tattoo-Click (CLIC10000) : RUU_Click_Fastweb_IT_1.67.207.29_release_signed_No  Driver.mbf
HTC Tattoo-Click (CLIC10000) : RUU_Click_HTC_Arabic_1.67.415.58_release_signed_No  Driver.mbf
HTC Tattoo-Click (CLIC10000) : RUU_Click_HTC_Asia_WWE_HK_CHT_1.67.708.9_release_s  igned_NoDriver.mbf
HTC Tattoo-Click (CLIC10000) : RUU_Click_HTC_Asia_WWE_SEA_1.67.728.8_release_sign  ed_NoDriver.mbf
HTC Tattoo-Click (CLIC10000) : RUU_Click_HTC_BE_1.67.1100.7_release_signed_NoDriv  er.mbf
HTC Tattoo-Click (CLIC10000) : RUU_Click_HTC_FRA_Bouygues_1.67.483.7_release_sign  ed_NoDriver.mbf
HTC Tattoo-Click (CLIC10000) : RUU_Click_HTC_RUS_1.67.411.7_release_signed_NoDriv  er.mbf
HTC Tattoo-Click (CLIC10000) : RUU_Click_O2_DE_1.67.207.10_release_signed_NoDrive  r.mbf
HTC Tattoo-Click (CLIC10000) : RUU_Click_Orange_FR_1.65.73.2_release_signed_NoDri  ver.mbf
HTC Tattoo-Click (CLIC10000) : RUU_Click_Orange_FR_1.67.73.7_release_signed_NoDri  ver.mbf
HTC Tattoo-Click (CLIC10000) : RUU_Click_Orange_UK_1.67.61.7_release_signed_NoDri  ver.mbf
HTC Tattoo-Click (CLIC10000) : RUU_Click_TWM_TW_1.67.921.22_release_signed_NoDriv  er.mbf
HTC Tattoo-Click (CLIC10000) : RUU_Click_TWM_TW_1.67.921.24_release_signed_NoDriv  er.mbf
HTC Tattoo-Click (CLIC10000) : RUU_Click_Vodafone_UK.67.161.18_release_signed_NoD  river_1.67.161.18.mbf
HTC Tattoo-Click (CLIC10000) : RUU_Click_Vodafone_UK_1.67.161.18_release_signed_N  oDriver.mbf 
HTC Wildfire-Buzz (PC4910000) :  RUU_Buzz_Froyo_HTC_ARA_2.37.415.1_Dr_Raid_Radio_13   .55.55.24H_3.35.20.10_release_166943_signed.mbf
HTC Wildfire-Buzz (PC4910000) :  RUU_Buzz_Froyo_hTC_Asia_HK_CHT_2.27.708.1_Radio_13   .55.55.24H_3.35.20.10_release_162285_signed.mbf
HTC Wildfire-Buzz (PC4910000) : RUU_Buzz_Froyo_HTC_WWE_2.22.405.1_Radio_13.55.55.2  4H_3.35.20.10_release_160191_signed.mbf
HTC Wildfire-Buzz (PC4910000) : RUU_Buzz_Froyo_HTCCN_CHS_2.10.1400.3_Radio_13.53.5  5.24H_3.35.19.25_release_151119_signed.mbf
HTC Wildfire-Buzz (PC4910000) : RUU_Buzz_H3G_ITA_1.16.772.1_Radio_13.45.55.24_3.35  .15.31_release_131171_signed.mbf
HTC Wildfire-Buzz (PC4910000) : RUU_Buzz_H3G_UK_1.16.771.2_Radio_13.45.55.24_3.35.  15.31_release_131501_signed.mbf
HTC Wildfire-Buzz (PC4910000) : RUU_Buzz_hTC_Asia_HK_CHT_1.15.708.2_Radio_13.45.55  .24_3.35.15.31_release_131295_signed.mbf
HTC Wildfire-Buzz (PC4910000) : RUU_Buzz_hTC_Asia_India_1.14.720.2_R_Radio_13.45.5  5.24_3.35.15.31_release_130937_signed.mbf
HTC Wildfire-Buzz (PC4910000) : RUU_Buzz_hTC_Asia_TW_1.18.709.2_C_Radio_13.45.55.2  4_3.35.15.31_release_141439_signed.mbf
HTC Wildfire-Buzz (PC4910000) : RUU_Buzz_hTC_Asia_TW_1.18.709.2_Radio_13.45.55.24_  3.35.15.31_release_132351_signed.mbf
HTC Wildfire-Buzz (PC4910000) : RUU_Buzz_hTC_Asia_WWE_1.15.707.1_Radio_13.45.55.24  _3.35.15.31_release_131306_signed.mbf
HTC Wildfire-Buzz (PC4910000) : RUU_Buzz_HTC_FRA_Bouygues_1.23.483.2_Radio_13.45.5  5.24_3.35.15.31_release_140524_signed.mbf
HTC Wildfire-Buzz (PC4910000) : RUU_Buzz_HTC_WWE_1.14.405.2_R_C_Radio_13.45.55.24_  3.35.15.19_release_141106_signed.mbf
HTC Wildfire-Buzz (PC4910000) : RUU_Buzz_HTC_WWE_1.14.405.2_R_Radio_13.45.55.24_3.  35.15.31_release_130814_signed.mbf
HTC Wildfire-Buzz (PC4910000) : RUU_Buzz_HTC_WWE_1.25.405.1_Radio_13.45.55.24_3.35  .15.31_release_142189_signed.mbf
HTC Wildfire-Buzz (PC4910000) : RUU_Buzz_TMO_UK_1.14.110.1_Radio_13.45.55.24_3.35.  15.19_release_130442_signed.mbf
HTC Wildfire-Buzz (PC4910000) : RUU_Buzz_Vodafone_SPA_1.14.164.1_R_Radio_13.45.55.  24_3.35.15.31_release_130867_signed.mbf 
BR
julvir 
HTC ACTIVATION : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
HOME LINKS : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Answer here : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## narosse27

مبرووووووك من الاعماق والى الامام وبالتوفيق يارب

----------

